
Introducing: Juicero+ - mtg
https://www.juiceroplus.com/
======
darthaugustus
[https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2017-04-19/silicon-v...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2017-04-19/silicon-
valley-s-400-juicer-may-be-feeling-the-squeeze)

Fool me once, shame on you. Fool me twice...

